# Daugther's arrest: is the policeman's behavior correct?



## Buttterrfflyy (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello, if the parents calls the police at home because they seen 12 years old daughter to use drug, if during the arrest the girl becomes aggressive and resists arrest, can cop hold the girl bent over his knee to calm her with parents permission?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

What? Lol 
Nobody should have a 12 year old girl bent over their knee.

I suppose putting her in handcuffs would be the appropriate thing to do. That usually calms them down, as does going to juvy.

You should give more background on this story. Why are you not worried more about your dope headed, aggressive, combative daughter’s behavior than the police officer’s.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

That is definitely a question for a lawyer to answer.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Is she's _aggressive and resisting arrest_ the cop can probably try to do something to stop the aggression.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

With parents' permission? Do you really mean at the parents' suggestion? When you call the police, you've lost control of the situation.

The officer will do what needs to be done to neutralize the situation, and perform an arrest for possession of a controlled substance. I seriously doubt 'putting her over their knee' will be a part of the process.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Do you mean in an effort to restrain the child from further harm and to othrrs? If a parent doesn't have control then what makes you think I cop cam do?? No respect for authority begins in the home.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Benbutton said:


> Do you mean in an effort to restrain the child from further harm and to othrrs? If a parent doesn't have control then what makes you think I cop cam do?? No respect for authority begins in the home.


What a cop can do


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you the twelve year old?


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

This thread lacks so much information. The officer does not need anyone’s permission to restrain someone on drugs. Those parents have a lot of nerve if they are criticizing that situation while allowing certain behavior in their own home.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Police are going to restrain an out of control person by whatever means necessary, they don't need a parents permission.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> Are you the twelve year old?


Oh, you are TOO GOOD at reading people!!!!!!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

If you're in the US you're lucky they didn't shoot you. Be grateful that's all they did.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

People should be worried about the kid's behavior more than that of the cop.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

frusdil said:


> If you're in the US you're lucky they didn't shoot you. Be grateful that's all they did.


Exaggerating a bit? There are over 52 million police encounters a year. The police kill about 1,000 people each year most of whom had a weapon and were a danger.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

We weren't there, we dont know what happened so we can't possibly know if what happened was appropriate or not.
I am guessing the daughter was pretty uncontrollable for her own parents to call the police.
Oh and if you are the daughter, stay off the drugs, they will totally ruin your life.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> What? Lol
> Nobody should have a 12 year old girl bent over their knee.


Unless...they're going to give her 3 swats before reading her rights.

OP, WTF don't you own a taser to control your daughter?

My bet is someone is punking us here.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Exaggerating a bit? There are over 52 million police encounters a year. The police kill about 1,000 people each year most of whom had a weapon and were a danger.


It may be, but it was still funny.


----------



## Buttterrfflyy (Oct 9, 2021)

it's happened at my 12 years old niece, parents called cop because she stolen their money for buy drug. When cop entered in her bedroom she was inside bed naked and started to say bad words at cop and parents and launched objects at them. So cop asked at parents if he could put girl bent over his knee and parent given permission. Then cop grabbed girl and pulled her out of bed, after he sit on an chair and held girl bent over his knee. So I would want know if this is legal


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Buttterrfflyy said:


> it's happened at my 12 years old niece, parents called cop because she stolen their money for buy drug. When cop entered in her bedroom she was inside bed naked and started to say bad words at cop and parents and launched objects at them. So cop asked at parents if he could put girl bent over his knee and parent given permission. Then cop grabbed girl and pulled her out of bed, after he sit on an chair and held girl bent over his knee. So I would want know if this is legal


 I'm assuming here that your 12 year old niece told you this. Have you spoken to her parents to verify that she's telling you the truth?

Whether or not what actually happened is legal or not depends on a lot of things. We have no idea since we were not there.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Again ... it's a question for a real lawyer.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Buttterrfflyy said:


> it's happened at my 12 years old niece, parents called cop because she stolen their money for buy drug. When cop entered in her bedroom she was inside bed naked and started to say bad words at cop and parents and launched objects at them. So cop asked at parents if he could put girl bent over his knee and parent given permission. Then cop grabbed girl and pulled her out of bed, after he sit on an chair and held girl bent over his knee. So I would want know if this is legal


She sounds as if she us out of control.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

It depends on what's legal in the country your niece lives in. 

In my home country we are lucky if the cops show up!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> It depends on what's legal in the country your niece lives in.
> 
> In my home country we are lucky if the cops show up!


To be honest this wasn't even a police problem. It's a parent problem.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> To be honest this wasn't even a police problem. It's a parent problem.


 At this point it's unclear if the whole thing went down in the manner described by the 12 year old delinquent girl. She stole money from her parents, bought drugs, and assaulted the police and her parents. The story is just hard to believe.

Sometimes, young teens have wild imaginations and will use it to their own advantage.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Exaggerating a bit? There are over 52 million police encounters a year. The police kill about 1,000 people each year most of whom had a weapon and were a danger.


Indeed.

Although to be fair it's pretty woeful, that people like Justine Diamond. Who were completely lucid, weren't armed, weren't a danger and were even barefoot, while seeking help from the police get killed by them.

Even foreign Ally governments are sometimes concerned by the threat of US Police forces. For example when I was being sent to Hawaii as part of an infantry exchange during the mid 1990s. Before deployment we received detailed lectures on how to behave towards US Police, in a variety of scenarios inclusive of traffic stops. Since the ADF was explicitly concerned about us getting shot, if we behaved as we would normally with police in Australia. And for the record none of us had problems with any police services while guests of the United States.

That said I am certainly not anti-police at all, one of my grandfathers was an extremely high ranking policeman in my state, with one his sons (my uncle) also serving as a policeman. While one of my great-uncles, was a high ranking Californian policeman. Plus I have worked professionally with federal and state police services at different points during my former military career, with some of my friends being former or still serving policemen as well.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

pastasauce79 said:


> It depends on what's legal in the country your niece lives in.
> 
> In my home country we are lucky if the cops show up!


Yes. The OP didn't say what country this occurred in, and that will affect the legal issues/legality.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Personal said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Although to be fair it's pretty woeful, that people like Justine Diamond. Who were completely lucid, weren't armed, weren't a danger and were even barefoot, while seeking help from the police get killed by them.
> 
> ...


I think we have another post punking us.

Australia is going full commy with their COVID lock downs, while America law enforcement is NOT wantonly hunting citizens of any color.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Noman said:


> I think we have another post punking us.
> 
> Australia is going full commy with their COVID lock downs, while America law enforcement is NOT wantonly hunting citizens of any color.


I fear for Oz and NZ. Don't know what has happened to them, they used to be so relaxed and laid back.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, but they're only following orders.

"Now, show us your papers or it will go ...... badly."


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

moulinyx said:


> This thread lacks so much information. The officer does not need anyone’s permission to restrain someone on drugs. Those parents have a lot of nerve if they are criticizing that situation while allowing certain behavior in their own home.


Fake post imo.


----------

